# twisted customs



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey I'm sure I most likley missed something but were did twisted customs go too ? Here one day gone the next ?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Call him, best way to get a hold of him


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

They are no longer a sponcer here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would just like to clarify that there is nothing mischevious going on behind the scenes here.... Each sponsorship is done on a 1 year basis... TCATV's 1 year rolled around at the first of this month, and it wasn't renewed... Nothing more nothing less.


----------

